# backcountry in the La Sals



## Emmielou (May 1, 2007)

Does anyone have beta on backcountry in the La Sals outside of Moab? Doesn't have to be anything too hardcore - just want to get some turns in with my dog without driving 3-4 hours. Thanks!


----------



## soylent green (Jul 8, 2004)

Emmielou said:


> Does anyone have beta on backcountry in the La Sals outside of Moab? Doesn't have to be anything too hardcore - just want to get some turns in with my dog without driving 3-4 hours. Thanks!


someone over at telemarktips.com has posted lots of trip reports, do a search of those forums


----------



## MountainMedic (Apr 24, 2010)

i've heard good things and always wanted to check it out. did some scouting for road access like 7 years ago & it was pretty good from the east side.

not really my neck of the woods these days.

interested as well.........


----------



## F.A.A.C. Slim (Jan 14, 2010)

Howdy-

I've skied in the La Sals for the past 10 years and can provide lots of info. PM me and I'll give a phone #
cheers


----------

